# Platinum question



## Burylancs (Feb 23, 2022)

OK. The Queen is the longest lived Head of State in British history but who was the second longest lived Head of State?


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 23, 2022)

Burylancs said:


> OK. The Queen is the longest lived Head of State in British history but who was the second longest lived Head of State?


If you mean Britain, Queen Victoria?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2022)

If not, Louis XIV I believe.


----------



## Burylancs (Feb 24, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> If you mean Britain, Queen Victoria?


No


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 24, 2022)

Does that guy in North Korea count? I think he's dead but not officially, he's still the head of state. I think that, failing some kind of revolution, he will be forever.


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 24, 2022)

There was an African king who ruled for 82 years. Swaziland. I think.


----------



## Burylancs (Feb 25, 2022)

Burylancs said:


> OK. The Queen is the longest lived Head of State in British history but who was the second longest lived Head of State?


The answer is 'Tumbledown Dick". Richard Cromwell, only Head of State (Lord Protector) for 9 months from Sept 1658 to May 1659 but lived to the age of 85 which made him Britain's Longest Lived Head of State until the Queen passed him in the year 2011.


----------



## helli (Feb 25, 2022)

Burylancs said:


> The answer is 'Tumbledown Dick". Richard Cromwell, only Head of State (Lord Protector) for 9 months from Sept 1658 to May 1659 but lived to the age of 85 which made him Britain's Longest Lived Head of State until the Queen reached 2011.


The Queen is more than 2000 years old?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2022)

helli said:


> The Queen is more than 2000 years old?


She's wearing well, considering, isn't she?
I was very sad some years ago when her 'Dowager's hump' became noticeable.  She may be/may have this that and the other with knobs on - but she's still a normal, elderly, lady.


----------

